# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Halloween Pumpkin Costume



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
March, 2012
Part of Handout #4

PUMPKIN COSTUME

This costume is started with the "basic top" pattern from Handout #2. The photo shows a halter top, which would be too cold for "tricker-treating", so I changed the top to the pattern below.

#6 needles
Baby sport yarn #3 weight for the green top, #4 weight or heavier orange yarn for the skirt. Note: A variegated green yarn looks great for the top, headband and leaves to trim the headband.

With green, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker (PM), Knit 10, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl, slipping markers.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase: knit in front and back of the stitches on each side of the markers).
Purl, slipping markers - with no increase.
Continue to increase on the knit row and purl the next row until you have stitches on the needle, as follows:
14 (right back), 24 (sleeve), 26 (front), 24 (sleeve), 14 (left back) = 102 sts.
Cap Sleeves:
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches), Knit 26 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches, knit 13 stitches. = 54 stitches.
Next Row: Purl across, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER AT UNDERARMS, in order to attach the front of the garment to the backs. = 52 stitches.
Beginning with a knit row, work in stockinet stitch for 10-12 rows - to the waistline.
Cut green yarn, leaving a strand long enough to sew the back seam.

Pumpkin Skirt: Attach orange yarn.
Row 1: Knit in front and back of first 5 stitches. * Knit in front, back and front of next 2 stitches (2 sts increased). Repeat from * to end of row. = 73 stitches.
Row 2: (Wrong side), K1, * P5, K1, repeat from * 12 times, end with K1.
Row 3: P1, * K5, P1, repeat from * across.
Repeat Rows 2 and 3 until skirt measures 3-¼ inches, ending with Row 3.
Next Row: Purl 3 stitches together across row. Bind off. Sew back seam.

Puff the Pumpkin Skirt:
With a darning needle, run an orange thread around the bound off edge - on the wrong side - dress the doll - feet first. PUSH UP THE SKIRT TO MAKE IT PUFF OUT LIKE A PUMPKIN. Once the skirt is in the shape of a pumpkin, use the two strands of the thread to pull tightly around the dolls upper legs and tie in a bow on the WRONG SIDE. When undressing the doll, untie the strand and loosen the puffy skirt.

Headband
With green, cast on 56 stitches. Knit 8 rows in garter stitch. Bind off. Attach a cluster of three leaves to one side of the headband.

Leaves to Trim Headband:

#2 needles - Green yarn

Cast on 3 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
Row 1: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row
Row 2: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row
Row 3: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 4: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 5: Knit
Row 6: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 7: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 8: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 9: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 10: Knit
Row 11: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 12: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 13: Knit 1, slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over the 2 knit stitches, knit 1.
Row 14: Slip 1, Knit 2, pass slip stitch over the knit stitches

Cut yarn. With darning needle, draw through remaining stitches. Make 3 leaves. Sew the three leaves in a cluster to one side of the headband.

Booties:
With #6 needles and orange or green yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
Knit 2 stitches together at EACH END of the row. = 16 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Heel: K2 together, knit 12, K2 together = 14sts.
P2 together, purl 10, P2 together = 12 sts
K2 together, knit 8, K2 together = 10 sts
Knit 6 rows in stockinet stitch. Do not bind off. Cut long strand; and with darning needle, pull up stitches on knitting needle. Pull tightly, knot securely, and sew seam.

Optional: With #2 needles and green yarn, make four leaves and attach two leaves to the center front of each bootie.

Option #2: Make a pair of Mary Jane shoes in orange. Attach one green leaf to the front strap of each shoe. 

Trick or Treat Bag:
With orange and #6 needles, cast on 40 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36-38 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand for making a chain strap for the treat bag. Fold in half and sew sides, leaving top open. Continue with the same long strand of yarn, with a crochet hook, make a chain of 55. Attach the end of this chain to the opposite side of the bag - for a shoulder strap. Use black felt pieces to glue a pumpkin face on the bag.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What a darling outfit!!!! Cute, cute, cute!!!!! I will have to download this. ;0)


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so cute thanks for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That's absolutely gorgeous Elaine, I love it. Many thanks for you hard work and time once again.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was sitting in my chair knitting a skating outfit in deep turquoise, trimmed in white yarn and silver eyelash trim. The panties are turq. and white stripes, and the skirt is really full! I also made a pair of white ice skates. I have been looking all over the house for large paper clips - I bought a box and tucked it carefully away in my "stash", and now I can't find them......sigh!

Years ago when I was knitting a Barbie skating outfit, I didn't have the regular small metal paper clips, but I did have a box of small PAINTED paper clips - so I crossed my fingers and hoped my customer would approve of my choice. The skating outfit was pale pink, trimmed with white angora on the full skirt and the headband. The skates were white, and I selected a pair of PINK paper clips for the blades.
The customer was delighted! (Whew!!!!)

So, now I have a box of large shiny metal paper clips and also a box of the painted paper clips. 

The most recent skating outfit has silver trim, so maybe a pair of shiny metal blades will go better than light turquoise. I took pictures of the skating outfit as I went along - for the "tutorial" section. I will also take a close-up photo of the blades on the bottom of the white skates. Just have to find the paper clips before I can continue.

Anyway - I was thinking that it was time to get started knitting some Halloween costumes for the AG doll. I had posted a photo of the Pumpkin costume a few months ago, and promised that I would put the pattern in AG Handout #4. Now, since Handout #4 is being posted in individual patterns and photos on the sub-section: User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials......I decided to get busy and get the Pumpkin costume posted.

I'll try to post the photo and pattern for the "Playful Pirate" too. (A previously posted early photo).

I should probably write out the pattern for the "Cheerleader" outfit too.....also a previously posted photo.


----------



## BBLEADER (May 22, 2012)

i LOVE THIS HALLOWEEN PUMPKIN. YOU DID A GREAT JOB.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Clever lady! Love your patterns!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Ladyfingers,I want you to know that I have been bookmarking your patterns as I love them all. My granddaughter is turning 4 in a few weeks and her other grandma is getting her an American Girl doll. I am almost finished with the third outfit and your patterns are so very clear and easy to follow with great success. I am so glad you posted this pumpkin costume today. I saw another similar pattern somewhere else yesterday and tucked the thought away. Yours is so much more fun looking and I know I will be pleased. I want you to know how special you are that you share these with us. We are truly blessed. Thank you.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love all of your designs.thank you for writting them out this way with pictures.Can't wait for your next one.


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG I love this! Now I have to knit two of them........one for each granddaughter. I can't begin to thank you enough for sharing your patterns. You have a real talent in designing them and bless you for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you SO much for sharing your wonderful patterns with the rest of us!


----------



## Crafty bee (Mar 4, 2012)

Just tried my first AG doll dress. So easy! So quick! Thanks so much, Elaine! This pattern is equally darling. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

You are so generous for sharing your lovely patterns with all of us here. Thanks again.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

The pumpkin costume is just so cute!!!!! I love it! Thank you for another wonderful pattern!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Not one bid surprised how ADORABLE this pattern is Lady...as all your American Girl Doll costumes/ clothes are done!!!


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

So cute! Makes me want to run out and buy an AG doll so I can knit this.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Precious pumpkin pattern. I adore all your work.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your outfit is so cute! I almost want to go buy an American Girl doll to knit for!


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just think how many moms and girls you have made so happy with your patterns! Now imagine them all the little girls giving you kisses..... Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah! Mwah!
(I could go on....)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks so much Elaine. Perfect for my GD for Halloween. Maybe she will take her doll trick or treating. She still has a clone but will be getting an AG from me when she can properly take care of the clone. In the meantime I knit her clothes from your patterns. Thank you.
P.S. I have my own AG dolls to use as models.


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't knitted any of your stuff yet. but keep the patterns, (2 gr children on the way) And I throughly!!! enjoy looking at your work. Thank you.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern instructions. This one is so cute and kind of different. I have knit many clothes from your handouts. Have lots of fun with them. Thank you for all you do for us, who couldn't design a pattern in our wildest dreams.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You give me constant SMILES!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it! You are just too clever and talented!


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ilove these patterns, thank you Elaine.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Ladyfingers for your patterns! They are so concise and clear and easy to follow. I am on my "third" outfit for one of three dolls we are giving to the girls at Christmas, and each time I show an outfit off to their moms they want to play with the dolls too!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

when I read the first line ,I thought it would be a big pumpkin from neck to knees,but this surprised me. it is too cute!!! very creative!!!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

:-D :-D 
Thank you so very much! Your designs, directions and workmanship never cease to amaze me.
My granddaughters will receive clothes for their dolls made from your patterns when they can fully appreciate their worth.
Then they will be saying "Thank You!"!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

OH how adorable! Thank you!!!!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Elaine -- 

Wow -- another really cute design for these dolls! Thank you -- I'm developing a nice notebook of your patterns. 

One that I really like -- is the outfit that the Snow Bunny wears as your avatar. Is she a concoction of your basic patterns or is she coming soon? 

Thank you, Elaine, for being so very generous. I've noticed that you've begun working with other sized dolls -- 5 and 8 inch -- and thank you for those, too. Just too cute for words! 

Warmest hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it!! Thanks so much for sharing your patterns with us!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, that is just adorable!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh how Cute!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

What a darling outfit. Look forward to the cheerleaders outfit for my fourth great niece. As always, thank you so very much for your patterns and your willingness to share them. You are wonderful!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

great job Elaine. Here it is in the pdf format, easier to download and print out.

Rhyanna


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Rhyanna for the PDF format!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

LoriJ. said:


> Thank you Rhyanna for the PDF format!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. You've done it yet again--created another cute outfit. As for the two ladies who said it almost makes them want to buy a doll, why don't you? A lot of us on here already have so we have "models" for Elaine's patterns, right ladies? Then you will know how they look when you make clothes for your daughters, granddaughters, great granddaughters, or neices for birthday or Christmas gifts. You can get clones that are just as cute and cost a lot less at marymaxim.com, or Joann's for under $20. As a matter of fact, Elaine uses the clones for most of her "models" ( you can tell by the cloth bodies).


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

oh how cute Thank you Ladyfinger's for sharing


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she's beautiful. I love the Pumpkin dress. You're very gifted with your designs. I was wondering, would the booties fit a newborn baby? They're really cute.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Darling wish I had a AG doll to knit for. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

headvase1 said:


> Darling wish I had a AG doll to knit for. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Joanns and Michaels have them. They are clones for the AG doll but are about the same size, cost about $20.00. Lots of us have them to knit for.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The pink sweater, long pants and tossle cap in my avatar photo is a combination of various patterns from the handouts.
For the sweater, I used #8 circular needle, pink "terry cloth" yarn, trimmed in "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance, in rose pink, and used the "basic top" pattern with ribbing for the neck, sleeve cuffs and hemline.

I did not cast on for the long pants with #8 circ needle because this would make the pants too loose when on the doll. So, I cast on with #6 circular and followed the pattern for long pants until I had 60 stitches on the needle. At that time I bumped up to #8 circ, and added the center marker until I had 80 stitches. Then divided for the pant legs (40 stitches each leg). Added the "Shaggy Shimmer" rose pink trim in stripes on the pant legs to match the sleeves of the sweater.

Used a basic cap pattern from one of the handouts #2 or #3, and ribbed the brim for 6-8 inches (so I could turn up a cuff on the brim), then knit for 12-14 rows - adding some "Shaggy Shimmer" stripes as I went along. At that point I began decreasing in every 3rd stitch across the knit row, purled back with no decreasing - until I had only 4 stitches on the needle. Then cut the yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the seam, threaded the strand onto a darning needle and pulled up the 4 stitches - tightly - knotting securely. Sewed the seam and turned the cap right side out. I made a "Shaggy Shimmer" rose pink pom-pom for the tip of the cap - and it looked really silly - way too small. So I made two more pom-poms, schmushed them together and attached a much larger pom-pom to the tip of the cap - then I was satisfied!

Just to show off the cute pom-pom, I like to drape it on the doll's shoulder, instead of just letting it hang down the back. It looks much better this way - especially in a photo. Don't you agree?

NOTE: This outfit was knit over a year ago while I was on vacation at my timeshare condo on the beach at Oceanside, Calif.
The photo shows a solid wall of mirrors in the kitchen/dining area. I thought it would be a good idea to stand the doll in front of the mirror for a photo - so you could see the back view too.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

BEFORE KNITTING THE PUMPKIN COSTUME - PLEASE READ.....

A knitter sent me a "PM" saying the math didn't add up when she did the increasing to make the orange pumpkin skirt......

I charted it out and counted a total of 151 stitches, and if I increased in the f.b.f. on ALL stitches, I had a total of 156. Can't figure out how I came up with 73 stitches??????

The important rows are Row 2 and Row 3 - where you make the pumpkin "ridges" by K1, P5, K1 on the wrong side, and P1, K5, P1 on the right side. These two rows make the "pumpkin" pattern. In any event, you should have 151 to 156 stitches on the needle to begin the puffy pumpkin skirt.

I'll "copy and paste" this to the pumpkin threads for everyone to read. Thanks, "cross-checker", for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

ty I was about to send u a pm thank you for the correction. Having fun w/this one     Prob the difference from 151 to 156 is in the 1st 5 stitches u only increased 1 instead of 2. Do I make sense lol ? You are "the best"!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I think when I was increasing for the "puffy" pumpkin skirt I was considering knitting the first 5 stitches with NO increase, in case I had to add snaps or Velcro in order to retain the puffiness in the skirt. Then I decided to "bite the bullet" and sew it up just like all the other knitted outfits. 

As long as you use a #4 (or heavier) weight yarn, the skirt will puff, so I just sewed the seam, but didn't change the number of increases.

SORRY!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Lori J.

You are welcome. With Elaine's (Ladyfingers) permission, the patterns that I could find, I put in pdf format and uploaded as a reply to Ladyfingers' posting.

Now I wish I could find the Halloween Barbie outfits she made.
I have a crochet teddy bear pattern somewhere. lol.
Here is a pic of the wizard (I had to make own pattern, now trying to find black sport weight yarn to do it in)

I've also noticed that some of the AG outfits may fit the same size teddy bear.
At least some of the bed doll patterns do. lol

Rhyanna


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

THANK YOU, Elaine! 

Gorgeous, just gorgeous!

Warm hugs and woofs, 

Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

cute outfit!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh how cute is that. Can't wait for my granddaughter to get one of those dolls!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are the patterns that I have and I put them in PDF Format. 

you are welcome for the patterns in pdf format. 


Rhyanna


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are the patterns that I have and I put them in PDF Format. 

Rhyanna

While it's very nice for some to have these in pdf format -- I would hope that Elaine keeps posting them in the same format -- by posting the entire pattern right in her post to the list. It would be nice if every one of us had a new, up to the minute computer to use -- unfortunately that isn't true. Some are like me -- limping along with a geriatric laptop that hasn't got enough oomph to work with pdf's nor enough space to load that reader program onto it. 

It's always nice to be able to have a choice in format -- I loved pdf's when I had a michine that could open them. Thank you for helping the ladies who can use them. 

Warm hugs and woofs, 

Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Rhyanna. I have them all saved.
And a big thank you to Elaine for sharing.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I will keep posting the patterns to the KP website, and Rhyanna will put them into PDF format for those of you who can download them.

It's a win-win situation!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Maggie and Elaine.

Maggie I can relate to an ancient computer. I have a Sony Vio PV150...I got it brand new in 1998. It still goes, however, I use an external hardrive to it and have Adobe Reader on a flash drive. One other thing. You can open pdf into word. 

For those that want a Word document. I have the patterns saved as such. Its just that not many can do the copy and paste, resize, etc. So I was just trying to be helpful.

I am sorry if I offended anyone.

Rhyanna


----------



## greta44 (Aug 3, 2012)

how do you save it when you download it i dont see where it says save anywhere..thank you for the beautiful patterns.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have Windows 7 and at top right there is a house, star and what looks like wheel. Click on the wheel and click on File. There is a Save As there. I don't know what Version you have on your computer, but there should be something I would think.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I Wonder if the pattern would work as an outfit for a teddy bear? You know knit it up and place on teddy bear.
Then can donate the teddy bear and outfit to a needy kid, or kid(s)entering foster care and could probably use a "hug"

Just a suggestion. I can't knit by hand.

Rhyanna


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello this is just gorgeous I love it thank you thank you for sharing it with us your a treasure its so kind of you I can't tell you how much I appreciate your patterns as well and I agree all your outfits are just so darn adorable  

Thanks 

Tammy


----------

